# wiltshire and district cat show



## linz1 (Sep 19, 2008)

hiya is anyone going to the wiltshire and district cat show ?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm hopeing to be there, its a great venue.............Chris


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

nope not i


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

Yes I am my girl will be just an adult by 2 days so fingers crossed for her


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

where is it? and when

i may pop along after the judging  if its not far?


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

Its held at Swindon oasis leisure centre:thumbup:


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh its on Sat 4th June


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Do you mean 6th? 4th of June is a Thursday.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

it's the 4th july


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

burfy said:


> Its held at Swindon oasis leisure centre:thumbup:





Biawhiska said:


> it's the 4th july


YAY!

Completly local to me, the day after my sons birthday and i'll be back off my holiday! I'll be popping along after judging (or before if i sneak along with a breeder friend :devil

see you all there!


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

ooppps sorry about the date ut: yes the 4th july you are correct


----------



## linz1 (Sep 19, 2008)

is anyone travelling to the show by train


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

linz1 said:


> is anyone travelling to the show by train


I wont be but its almost walking distance from the station, if your taking more than one cat (plus the big bag of equipment) you might want a trolley to push it there


----------

